# Magic Lantern for 5D3?



## Ricku (Oct 18, 2013)

So I thought I'd finally give Magic Lantern a shot and see what all the fuss is about. I went to the download section at their website ( http://www.magiclantern.fm/downloads.html ) and noticed that the 5D3 isn't listed?

Stable Release V 2.3
Cameras supported:
5D Mark ii 
50D
60D
500D
550D
600D

Nightly builds. Same thing there, 5D3 not listed.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2013)

The last stable release was from July, 2012 (you seem to have left the date out of the list you pasted), since that's just a couple months after the 5DIII was available, no surprise that it's not listed. 

There's a 5D3 option for the nightly builds...


----------



## Ricku (Oct 18, 2013)

Got it! Thanks


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 18, 2013)

Just FYI
Magic Lantern support 5D3 @ firmware 1.1.3 only for now. If you have newer firmware version, you can simply downgrade your firmware to 1.1.3 directly.


----------



## twdi (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you mind, sharing your experience with it?


----------



## cayenne (Oct 18, 2013)

twdi said:


> Do you mind, sharing your experience with it?



I've not tried it yet, but I am _VERY _anxious to have ML get the firmware for the 5D3 out of **alpha**...so I can try it for RAW video.

But right now, for the 5D3, and I think this is even if you're not using the RAW video module...if you install ML on your 5D3,*it permanently sets a bootflag to on in your camera*, and it cannot be changed back at this time at all.

This would clue in Canon that you've had ML on there, and while I've not heard of their service having problems with ML cameras..I'm not taking that chance.

I'm a geek by trade..but with my $$$ camera that I really love using currently a LOT. I just am hesitant to go mucking around with alpha level code (which it IS for the 5D3) and will wait till it is a bit more stable.

That being said, when it gets to beta and they address the bootflag situation, I'll likely jump on the bandwagon and put on ML for all the stills features it gives as well as the RAW video capabilities....

_But for now...I'm holding off._

If I had another canon body that is working with the stable release of Magic Lantern, I'd be all over that in a heartbeat...but not gonna risk my 5D3 with ML at its current alpha release state.

My $0.02,

cayenne


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 18, 2013)

twdi said:


> Do you mind, sharing your experience with it?



What do you want to know? I only use few features on it, so I probably can share only limited information. However, you will be always welcomed to ask question here.
http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=2602.0



cayenne said:


> I've not tried it yet, but I am _VERY _anxious to have ML get the firmware for the 5D3 out of **alpha**...so I can try it for RAW video.


If you check the ML forum, you will see the alpha version is very stable. I haven't had any problem with the alpha version.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 21, 2013)

cliffwang said:


> twdi said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mind, sharing your experience with it?
> ...



I took a few days awhile back and read page after page after page.....

I'm still not sure the most up to date definitive method for even installing...and with reading on nightly builds doing this or that....well, I just don't right now have the time to spend with possible camera down time trying to keep up.

And..I've still not read where you can remove the boot flag after you install ML alpha for the 5D3...I think that is still a permanent mark on the camera at this point.

I have high hope for ML on the 5D3...but IMHO, its not ready for prime time yet.

c


----------

